# معني الإرتباط الزوجي ؟؟



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

*معني الإرتباط الزوجي ؟؟


يعتبر اللإرتباط الزوجي إرتباطاً حميماً من أقوي الرباطات الإنسانية حتي أن سفر التكوين يعتبره إتحاداً كيانياً فوق العادة حيث " يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً " ( تكوين 2 : 24 ) .

وتعبير جسداً واحداً لا يعني بالطبع جسماً واحداً بل يعني كياناً بشرياً متحداً ومتكاملاً بل إمتزاج ولا فقدان للتمايز الشخصي الخاص بكل منهما وهذا الكيان المتكامل يتكون وينمو بقدر التوافق العقلي ( التفاهم ) والعاطفي ( الحب ) والروحي ( الحياة الروحية المشتركة ) .

في رسالة فيلبي عبارات رائعة تعبر عن فكرة الجسد الواحد سواء بالنسبة للمؤمنين كأعضاء في جسد المسيح أو بالنسبة للزوجين اللذين يعيشان حياة الجسد الواحد .

" تمموا فرحي حتي تفتكروا فكراً واحداً ولكم محبة واحده مفتكرين شيئاً واحداً لا شيئاً بتحزب أو بعجب بل بتواضع حاسبين بعضكم البعض أفضل من أنفسهم ".

" لا تنظروا كل واحد إلي ما هو لنفسه بل كل واحد إلي ما هو لآخرين أيضاً " ( فيلبي2:2-4 ) .

الإرتباط الزوجي إذن هو علاقة من أرقي وأبهج العلاقات الإنسانية .. إنه إمتزاج حياتين وإتحاد قلبين بدرجة تمكنهما من تسلق جبال الحياةمعاً وحمل أعبائها وتقاسم مباهجها وأحزانها 

*** فالإرتباط الزوجي يشمل معاني عدة تتداخل وتتشابك في نسيج من أرقي الأنسجة تضفي علي هذا الإرتباط خصائص متميزة


عن كتاب لماذا الإرتباط ؟ للدكتور : عادل حليم برعاية : الأنبا موسي *​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (16 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (16 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

> *فالإرتباط الزوجي يشمل معاني عدة تتداخل وتتشابك في نسيج من أرقي الأنسجة تضفي علي هذا الإرتباط خصائص متميزة​​*




*
شكرا لموضوع الجميل جدا
كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه والأسره​*


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا لموضوع الجميل جدا
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه والأسره​*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أبريل 2011)

عجبتني اوي الجزئية دي من الموضوع 

لانها تضع 3 اركان اساسية لبنيان زواج مسيحي سليم

*



وتعبير جسداً واحداً لا يعني بالطبع جسماً واحداً بل يعني كياناً بشرياً متحداً ومتكاملاً بل إمتزاج ولا فقدان للتمايز الشخصي الخاص بكل منهما وهذا الكيان المتكامل يتكون وينمو بقدر التوافق العقلي ( التفاهم ) والعاطفي ( الحب ) والروحي ( الحياة الروحية المشتركة )

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
موضوع جميل يا ماما كما هو العادة

ربنا يباركك وشكرا ليكي


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> عجبتني اوي الجزئية دي من الموضوع
> 
> لانها تضع 3 اركان اساسية لبنيان زواج مسيحي سليم
> 
> ...


----------

